# Apples & Wine



## Kacey (Apr 23, 2007)

Apples & Wine

Women are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. Most men don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they sometimes take the apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. The apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right man to come along, the one who is brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree.

Now Men.... Men are like a fine wine. They begin as grapes, and it's up to women to stomp the crap out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with.

Share this with all the good apples you know.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Now Men.... Men are like a fine wine. They begin as grapes, and it's up to women to stomp the crap out of them until they turn into something acceptable to have dinner with.



Do the women at the top of the tree stomp harder or not at all?


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Do the women at the top of the tree stomp harder or not at all?



Grapes grow on vines, not trees!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Grapes grow on vines, not trees!



Women are Apples

The best apples are at the top. 

Therefor the best women are at the top.

Men are wine. 

Men start as Grapes
Women / Apples Stomp Men into something useful

So I was wondering do the best women(At the top of the tree) stomp harder or not all. Just curious as the definition of "Best" I guess. Personally I was stomped before and it was not all that fun.   hence my question about the women at the top. For if they stomp harder I guess I have no real clue what to do. If they do not stomp at all then I now have something to work towards.  :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2007)

Men are so much in love with the apples way up top that they wouldn't know if they were getting stomped on or not - the apples up on top are that delicious! 

So I could answer your question, Rich, but ... you'd never feel it anyway! :lol2:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do we have to be grapes how come we cannot be banana's or pinnapples?


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 25, 2007)

How 'bout a parfait?  Parfaits have layers, and everybody loves parfait!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Apples & Wine
> 
> Women are like apples on trees. The best ones are at the top of the tree. Most men don't want to reach for the good ones because they are afraid of falling and getting hurt. Instead, they sometimes take the apples from the ground that aren't as good, but easy. The apples at the top think something is wrong with them, when in reality, they're amazing. They just have to wait for the right man to come along, the one who is brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the tree.
> 
> ...


The ones at the bottom can stomp with the best of 'em. LOL
Sean


----------



## donna (Apr 25, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Why do we have to be grapes how come we cannot be banana's or pinnapples?


Sounds like a sour grape :lfao:


----------

